# Unterschied zwischen ABUS "Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500" und "Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500"



## Grmlrckr (1. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,
mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ich zweimal das (vermeintlich?) gleiche Schloss im Betreff habe. Das ist genau der Knackpunkt ;-)

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären? Außer im Preis...

- [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001IHNCXG"]ABUS Faltschloss Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500/85, 85 cm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

- [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Faltschloss-Granit-X-Plus-55160-4-Modell/dp/B005VMO49U"]ABUS Faltschloss Bordo Granit X-Plus, 85 cm, 6500/85: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Beim ersten Link steht dran, dass ein "neueres Modell" vorhanden sei, dann wird auf den zweiten Link verwiesen.

Neues Modell, ok. Aber wo zum Henker ist der Unterschied die knapp 25,- Euro mehr rechtfertigen?


----------



## mikefize (1. April 2013)

Neues Design, die Glieder sind mit Gummi überzogen lol, um Kratzer zu verhindern. Technisch ist glaube ich alles beim Alten geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grmlrckr (1. April 2013)

YMMD 

Ich sehe gerade, beim "neuen" Modell ist wohl noch ein Schlüssel mit LED dabei... Wers braucht... Wenns sonst keine gravierenden Unterschiede gibt (sicherheitstechnisch) ists mir die 25 Euro Aufpreis nicht wert...


----------



## mikefize (1. April 2013)

Der LED Schlüssel war beim alten auch schon dabei


----------



## MetropolitanMonkey (18. April 2013)

Ich bin gerade auch am Überlegen, welches es werden soll. Der Aufpreis, nur für die Silikonschicht ist es aber doch nicht wert, oder?

Oder ist doch das Kettenschloss (Abus Granit X-Plus) besser?


----------



## DerFalke (18. April 2013)

Auf dem "alten" Bordo ist auch eine Plastikschicht. Solange du nicht mit Gewalt auf dem Rad damit rumreibst, gibt es auch da keine Kratzer.

Kettenschloss ist flexibler, aber schwerer. 
Kommt drauf an wo deine Prioritäten liegen.


----------



## DonSkazi (20. Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

mein Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus ist vor wenigen Tagen angekommen. Gekauft habe ich mir das Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500/85 zusammen mit dem Cobra 10/200 Schlaufenseil, Kostenfaktor: 85,44€ mit kostenlosen Versand.

Als das gute Stück dann ausgepackt war, lese ich auf der Verpackung "Stiftung Warentest GUT (2,2) Im Test von Ausgabe 4/2013.

Nun denke ich mir, 2013....komisch und rufe natürlich gleich bei ABUS an, dort empfing mich eine freundliche Männerstimme. Auf meine Frage aus welchem Herstellungsjahr denn mein Schloss sei, wurde ich nach der Seriennummer meines Faltschlosses gefragt. Da der nette Herr mir das Herstellungsjahr nicht sofort nennen konnte, bat er mich um meine Rufnummer. Da er erst in der Produktion die gewünschte Information erfragen musste. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde kam dann der Rückruf.

Mein Schloss wurde im März 2014 hergestellt, stellt sich nun die Frage warum auf der Verpackung 4/2013 stand?!!

Ich habe mir die Schlösser von 2011 angeschaut, und man kann den Unterschied deutlich erkennen, also rein äußerlich natürlich.

Laut Herstellerangabe, sollte das Schloss von 2014 einen Tick leichter sein, aber wenn wir nun nach den Gewichtsmessungen hier aus dem Forum gehen, so ist das von 2014 ca 29 Gramm schwerer als das von 2011. 

Da ich leider nur über eine Wage verfüge, konnte ich auch nur eine Gewichtsmessung durchführen, also haben wir leider noch keinen Durchschnitt.

Wer sich trotzdem für das Gewicht interessiert, der kann hier gucken:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=Abus+bordo+granit+x+plus

Dort habe ich auch einen neuen Eintrag gemacht, vielleicht finden sich ja noch Biker die auch eins von 2014 haben, und ein paar Messungen hochladen können.


----------



## MetropolitanMonkey (20. Februar 2015)

ein Problem mit "Stiftung Warentest" ist leicht zu erklären. Das Schloss gibt es schon mehrere Jahre und der Test wurde am 4/2013 gemacht. Der test muss ja nicht wiederholt werden, solange es das gleiche Modell ist. 29 Gramm sind nicht der Redewert, in Anbetracht des Gesamtgewichts. Die Funktion, Länge, Stärke und Sicherheit sind gleich. Solange es keinen neuen Test gibt, bleibt eben der von 4/2013.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dein Problem nicht falsch verstanden habe


----------



## DonSkazi (20. Februar 2015)

Hi Monkey,

sehe es nicht als Problem.  Ich wollte als Neuling nur einen Beitrag zu dem Ganzen liefern. Es ging ja im Allgemeinen um Unterschiede,und da ich das 2014er Modell frisch bekommen habe,dachte ich mir...schreib mal etwas dazu


----------



## xrated (20. Februar 2015)

DonSkazi schrieb:


> Mein Schloss wurde im März 2014 hergestellt, stellt sich nun die Frage warum auf der Verpackung 4/2013 stand?!!



Erst denken dann schreiben


----------



## DonSkazi (20. Februar 2015)

Vor dem schreiben,denke ich in der Regel schon darüber nach. Und bekanntlich kann sprechenden oder "schreibenden" Menschen geholfen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (20. Februar 2015)

Kriegt man die eigentlich immer noch so leicht mit nem Schlagschlüssel auf oder hat Abus da nachgebessert?


----------



## noocelo (20. Februar 2015)

immer noch das selbe. seit was weiß ich wie vielen jahren. schreib abus direkt an und sie ignorieren dich. oder ich bekomme evtl. doch noch eine antwort auf meine anfrage diesbzüglich von 2009 ...


----------



## DonSkazi (20. Februar 2015)

Deshalb hatte ich heute morgen eine Mail an Abus geschrieben.
Und warum auch immer bekam ich sehr fix eine Antwort auf meine Frage.

Zitat aus der Mail:

Dieses Problem wurde in der aktuellen Version behoben und so widersteht das ABUS Faltschloss Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500 einem Schlagschlüssel sowie auch anderen Picking versuchen.


----------



## noocelo (20. Februar 2015)

ok. merke: probleme erst zugeben, wenn sie hinfällig sind. _wenn _sie das sind.


----------



## xrated (20. Februar 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Kriegt man die eigentlich immer noch so leicht mit nem Schlagschlüssel auf oder hat Abus da nachgebessert?



Die X-Plus bekommt man meines Wissens nach nicht so leicht auf weil der Schlüssel anders gebaut ist.


----------



## Rabbii (22. Februar 2015)

Ich würde dem ABUS kein Rad anvertrauen, man bekommt die dinger mit nem einfachen Bolzenschneider auf.
Die Kontaktstellen der einzelnen Segmente sind der Schwachpunkt, da muss man dich nichtmal die Mühe machen das Schlos zu Picken..

siehe zB: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631594077594/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSkazi (22. Februar 2015)

Absoluter Schwachsinn!

Wir reden hier vom Bordo Granit X-Plus, auf den Fotos ist kein X-Plus!! 

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema sehr beschäftigt und bin zum Bikeladen meines Vertrauens. Wir haben uns fast 2 Stunden über Abus und deren Faltschlösser unterhalten.

Im Laden hatte er 3 X-Plus

No.1 mit Flex behandelt, es dauerte genau 40 Sekunden mit einer HILTI Flex und dazugehörigen Sägeblatt 

No.2 mit Bolzenschneider an verschiedenen Stellen versucht zu knacken, (und wir reden von einem richtigen Bolzenschneider)
Das Schloss hatte lediglich ein paar Kratzer.

No.3 hat er mit Schlagschlüssel versucht zu öffnen, Resultat Schloss war nicht mehr zu öffnen.

Fazit das Bordo Granit X-Plus ist schon ein sehr sicheres Schloss, aber wenn wir ehrlich sind ist kein Schloss der Welt unknackbar-------->siehe Flex

Aber es geht um die Möglichst höchste Sicherheit, und die bietet halt das Bordo unter den Faltschlösser.


----------



## DonSkazi (22. Februar 2015)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Ich würde dem ABUS kein Rad anvertrauen, man bekommt die dinger mit nem einfachen Bolzenschneider auf.
> Die Kontaktstellen der einzelnen Segmente sind der Schwachpunkt, da muss man dich nichtmal die Mühe machen das Schlos zu Picken..
> 
> siehe zB: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631594077594/



Das abgebildete Schloss ist ein: Bordo 6000 mit Sicherheitslevel 10 

Das Granit X-Plus hat Sicherheitslevel 15 also maximale Abus Stufe.


----------

